

12 Steps To Sucking Less - joelrunyon
http://www.joelrunyon.com/two3/twelve-steps-to-sucking-less

======
ajpatel
You're right, outlasting everyone is a way to suck less. But it's not a real
way to be the best. Being the best and sucking less have similar starting
steps but very different ending steps. Where you stop on your list and write
"repeat" is where the journey to being the best just begins.

I don't know about you, but I never want to just be mediocre. I want to be
really damn good at whatever it is I try. Even knowing that one of the greats
could "come out of retirement" and still out-do me is not good enough for me.
That's just patience resulting in complacency and mediocrity.

~~~
joelrunyon
I think we agree, but are just missing on semantics. What I mean is that once
you get to a level of mediocrity, there's a whole new level of things for you
to try out and suck at. Most of these you're not able to try at from the start
or you're not ready to try at the start, but as you grow and become mediocre,
you can start to reach a little higher.

If you repeat this enough times, you'll outlast enough people to the point
where you're pretty _damn good_ at something.

~~~
ajpatel
Yeah, I agree with that :)

------
patrickg
See <http://www-cs-faculty.stanford.edu/~knuth/graphics.html>

"The road to wisdom? Well its plain and simple to express - err and err and
err again. But less and less and less" (Piet Hein)

